# Dx code help; adenocarcinoma of unknown primary



## Tonyj (Aug 16, 2011)

How would you code adenocarcinoma of unknown primary?? Followed several weeks later with a note stating adenocarcinoma/inflammatory carcinoma of skin. Followed several weeks later with adenocarcinoma of unknown primary with significant skin involvement.


----------



## seegaye (Aug 16, 2011)

For Adenocarcinoma, unkown primary, I come up with 199.1, Neoplasm, unknown site or unspecified.  Hope that it helps

Lisa H.


----------

